# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Albrigi

## IsaacSuego

MADE-TO-MEASURE PLANTS AROUND THE WORLD All production and storage systems have special requirements due to the type of products to be preserved and/or treated, the location of the plant and even the size. In order to be able to meet all these market demands, Albrigi Tecnologie has, in just a few decades, taken a global leadership role in research, design, development and manufacture of highly individual treatment and storage plants that respond exactly to the specific needs of the partner-customer. HIGH VISCOSITY PRODUCTS Albrigi has created a plant for the preparation of high viscosity products that aims to multiply the production capacity and revolutionize the production system. The heart of the system includes two reactors / mixers - made of AISI 316 L stainless steel - with 3 different rotating mixing systems inserted inside the tanks. All with the ability to work even under vacuum, guaranteeing - automatically - homogeneity to the final product, and therefore high quality. This system performs heating - cooling - vacuum or pressure - weighing, mixing processes with the use of three different automatic mixing and washing system technologies. The drain is facilitated with a 45 ° cone - with ladder and service catwalk - power board - control console.

----------


## MOESAN

super throll? future banned?

----------

